# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Hoàng Long Resort – chốn dừng chân nơi ngoại thành - Điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Thời gian gần đậy ở Hà Tây xuất hiện rất nhiều khu resort cao cấp với không gian thoáng đãng, cơ sở tiện nghi nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng của khách nội thành đến nghỉ vào cuối tuần. Một trong số những khu resort được mọi người chú ý là Resort Hoàng Long nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội 20 km.* 


Tọa lạc trên diện tích 2 km vuông tại Thạch Thất, Hà Tây, cách chùa Tây Phương 1km, Hoàng Long Resort được thiết kế trang nhã nhưng mộc mạc nên không gian khu nghỉ dưỡng rất yên bình. Điểm mạnh của Hoàng Long Resort là khu du lịch sinh thái với nhiều dịch vụ kết hợp. 

Nếu bạn có băn khoăn về không gian xanh của Hoàng Long thì bạn có thể hoàn tòan yên tâm vì ở đây được trồng khá nhiều cây xanh, lại được xắp  xếp theo từng chủ đề nhất định. Khu nghỉ dưỡng được đạt giữa đồi một thông – loài cây có thể thanh lọc không khí trong lành. Ngoài ra, khu nghỉ dưỡng còn được bao bọc bởi những rặng trúc đằng ngà màu vàng óng. Và nếu bạn là người yêu cây cỏ thì hẳn bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên trước bộ sưu tập nhiều loại cây và dáng thế trên kháp các vùng miền Viêt Nam được  quy tụ ở Hoàng Long Resort.



Rặng trúc tạo cho Hoàng Long Resort một không gian xanh mát.



Bể bơi ở Hoàng Long Resort
Resort với khu biệt thự gồm 8 căn được bao quanh bởi tre và thông. Mỗi biệt thự được thiết kế 3 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng khách và phòng tắm với đầy đủ các trang thiết bị hiện đại nhất.




Một tiện ích nữa của Hoàng Long resort là Khu vui chơi cho thiếu nhi. Nếu gia đình nào có trẻ nhỏ, thì không gian thoáng rộng, xanh mát và yên bình ở khu Vườn Cổ Tích sẽ khiến cho các bé thích thú khi được thoải mái vui đùa dưới bong mát của cây xanh và những trò chơi rất thú vị...



Khu Vườn Cổ Tích dành cho các em nhỏ
Toạ lạc trên mặt hồ Ngưu Tượng, khu nhà hàng của Hoàng Long resort là Nhà hàng Cung Đình mang đậm nét kiến trúc thuần Việt Á Đông có đến 360 chỗ ngồi khá rộng dãi nên cũng là một địa điểm lý tưởng để cho tiệc hội nghị và hội thảo.

Thực đơn món ăn của nhà hàng phong phú, từ các món ăn truyền thống Dân tộc được chế biến từ các loại gia cầm, thuỷ hải sản cho đến các món ăn đặc sắc thượng hạng. Dù đa dạng như vậy nhưng nếu vẫn không hợp khẩu vị của bạn thì bạn cũng có thể yêu cầu nhà hàng chế biến những món mà bạn thích. Có một điều cần lưu ý bạn rằng nhà hàng chỉ phục vào buổi sáng, Từ: 10h00 – 14h00 và buổi chiều: Từ 17h00 – 22h30′. Và ngoài thời gian trên nhà hàng sẽ phục vụ theo yêu cầu đặt tiệc của khách.




Quầy Bar của khu nghỉ dưỡng Hoàng Long cũng là điểm dừng chân của nhiều du khách. Quầy Bar ở đây bài trí khá bắt mắt hơn nữa lại phục vụ những loại đồ uống thuộc hàng hảo hạng.

Nằm khuất sau khu vực vui chơi giải trí của Hoang Long resort chính là Khu Massage. Đây cũng chính là chủ ý của chủ nhân khu nghỉ dưỡng khi đặt khu vực Massage ở vị trí tĩnh lặng, hướng ra cánh đồng lúa mênh mông xanh mướt,hương thơm của lúa… sẽ tạo cho khách có cảm giác đang đắm mình giữa thiên nhiên.  Khu Massage này mang phong cách của Thái vì vậy bạn sẽ được thưởng thức kiến trúc, hương liệu cũng như phương pháp massage trị liệu… cũng hòan toàn theo kiểu Thái. 

Với khẩu hiệu tự đặt ra cho mình là: Điểm đến đích thực, hy vọng Hoang Long Resort sẽ làm những vị khách đến nghỉ dưỡng thật sự hài lòng. Trên đây là đánh giá chủ quan của chúng tôi, còn theo các bạn thì Hoàng Long Resort có đựơc như vậy không, mời các bạn đến trải nghiệm và phản hồi lại cho chúng tôi.


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

resort HL lần đầu nghe thấy tên
Không gian cách bài trí vừa dân giã vừa hiện đại

----------


## Amp21

Tổ chức sinh nhật tiệc tùng ở đâu thì ok

----------


## mihio

nhìn ngon quá đi thôi

----------


## littlegirl

trông sạch sẽ, mát mẻ đấy. 2/9 được đến đây chơi thì tuyệt. :Smile:

----------

